# Expanding Hunting and Fishing Opportunities



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdo...ns-expand-hunting-fishing-protected-acres.amp

Interesting that this one hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw it this morning and thought about posting it. 

I then figured that by the second page it would turn political so I left it alone.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

By page 2???? :grin:

I love to hunt and fish. I’ll celebrate any opportunity added to that we can get.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Deer and elk hunting in Seedskadee? Meh..

How much will really change? How many people will apply for permits for that unit to hunt elk on Seedskadee? I'd wager very few. You might have a few deer hunters, but again, I'd wager it's very few.

You still can't shoot coyotes in Seedskadee. :noidea:

I'll just go fish it - which is something that's been available to do all along anyway.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm going to over-interpret this and say "fishing at hatcheries! Can't wait to SLAY the fish" lol.. Fish in a barrel.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The key words in the article was that the state will be in charge of managing the wildlife areas. 

So my way of thinking it will be highly restricted and not just a free for all.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> The key words in the article was that the state will be in charge of managing the wildlife areas.
> 
> So my way of thinking it will be highly restricted and not just a free for all.


I'm looking, but can't find where it says "the state will be in charge of managing the wildlife areas...".

What it does say is that:

* the department plans to revise hunting and fishing rules at refuges in all states to more closely match state regulations...

* land managers of the Interior Department compared federal and state hunting and fishing regulations with a goal of streamlining policies in all 50 states...

* By aligning our refuge regulations with our state partners, we are reducing confusion and the regulatory burden on the American public, helping ensure the tradition and benefits of hunting and fishing can continue...

I don't think the states are taking control of managing those areas, but rather hunting and fishing regulations will be adjusted to more closely match state regulations.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Perhaps I read more into it than I should of. 

But with the states managing and being the license issuing agency I think that they would manage them more tightly than other areas. At least on the hunting side of things.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Negative Nelly, I mean, PBH- here is a list of other changes.

https://www.fws.gov/home/feature/20...ting-and-Fishing-Proposed-Rule-Narratives.pdf

Like I said, I'll always celebrate expanded opportunities to hunt and fish. (As long as it's biologically feasible to do so.)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

come on 'Nilla -- I'm sitting here with a smile on my face...

don't get me wrong. I'm good with the changes. Like you, I'm all for expanded opportunities, and think this is a good change to align with State hunting regulations at these refuges. 

I'm just disappointed that they are protecting coyotes at Seedskadee. I guess I also find it weird that the article specifically calls out Seedskadee and references two very minor opportunities (deer / elk) and fails to recognize the major opportunities already allowed (fishing, waterfowl hunting, moose hunting). They could have picked any number of other refuges from the document you referenced. It's a bit misleading.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I am in favor of the action, but it sounds like the better description of the act would be "*Streamlining* hunting and fishing opportunities (and regulations)".

I wonder what Paddler will say about it?

Hey, the first TOTP, in case it turns into another "Ryan Zinke" thread.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx for finding a detailed PDF. 

Good to have more opportunities but don't see much to get excited about for most people in our region.

Fishing at fish hatcheries? How does that work? Mostly ponds for kids or actually decent sporting opportunity? Just never heard of such a thing.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Fishing at fish hatcheries? How does that work? Mostly ponds for kids or actually decent sporting opportunity? Just never heard of such a thing.


Ever hear of Clear Lake in Idaho? It's pretty popular. Never fished it myself....not really my thing....


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH said:


> backcountry said:
> 
> 
> > Fishing at fish hatcheries? How does that work? Mostly ponds for kids or actually decent sporting opportunity? Just never heard of such a thing.
> ...


Never heard of it before now. Only seen the classic, concrete hatcheries like Jones Hole, etc. Granted, I've fished trout streams that are protected for wild reproduction but never considered them "hatcheries".

Definitely not my thing either but to each their own.


----------

